#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Behandlung bei Verkapselung in Faszie >

## Sven234

Hallo, 
ich (28m) hatte durch einen unglücklichen Sturz bei Glatteis einen pertrochantären Oberschenkelbruch erlitten.
Der Bruch wurde mit einem Gamma-Nagel versorgt. 
Der Nagel ist jetzt (1 Jahr nach dem Sturz) seit 2 Monaten komplett draußen. 
(Grund für die frühzeitige Entfernung waren erhebliche Belastungsschmerzen im Oberschenkel,
die nur mit starken Schmerzmitteln halbwegs erträglich waren) 
Geblieben ist mir eine Verhärtung (wahrscheinlich verkapselter Bluterguss, auf dem MRT gut zu erkennen).
Die Verhärtung sitzt in/unter der Fascia Lata direkt über dem Trochanter Major. 
Diese Verhärtung gleitet bei jedem Schritt über den Trochanter Major
und verursacht ein gut tastbares Schnappen der Faszie.  
Die Stelle schmerzt bei Belastung und fühlt sich sehr gereizt an. 
Da ich vor dem Unfall sportlich sehr aktiv war (Laufen, Klettern, Radfahren, Tanzen),
bereiten mir die Schmerzen ganz erhebliche Einschränkungen für meinen Alltag. 
Mein behandelnder Arzt (erfahrener Chirurg + Orthopäde) verwehrte mir den Wunsch nach einer operativen
Entfernung der Verkapselung mit seinen Bedenken, 
die Fascia-Lata an dieser sehr exponierten und stark belasteten Stelle zu öffnen. 
(Gefahr der Narbenbildung, neuer Bluterguss, erneute Verkapselung) 
Welche anderen Behandlungen gibt es denn noch?
Den Vorschlag meines Arztes, doch einfach noch 6 Monate zu warten,
halte ich für nicht befriedigend, da ich die Schmerzen als sehr einschränkend empfinde.  
Vielen Dank schon jetzt für die Hilfe.  
Beste Grüße 
Sven

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo Sven, 
ich würde es jetzt auch erst einmal falsch finden, eine operative Behandlung vorzunehmen. Denn nach wie vor birgt jeder operative Eingriff auch ein Risiko und kann unerwünschte Folgen haben. Dazu gehören eben auch Narben und Rezidive. 
Deshalb kann ich die Aussage von Deinem behandelnden Arzt nur unterstreichen. Gönne Deinem "Bein" genügend Ruhe. Das ist bei einem verkapselten Bluterguss das wichtigste. Verzichte auf jegliche sportliche Belastung. Besser gesagt, verzichte auf alle erheblichen Belastungen. Dadurch kannst Du ggf. bewirken, das sich der Bluterguss langsam nach und nach wieder auflöst. 
Sollte sich aber in mehreren Wochen keine Besserung einstellen, dann kannst Du natürlich auch Deinen Wunsch noch einmal äußern, dass das operative behandelt werden soll. Wenn der derzeitige Behandler das dann wieder abweisen würde, kannst Du immernoch einen anderen Arzt aufsuchen und seine Meinung einholen.  
Viele Grüße und alles Gute.

----------


## Sven234

Hallo und danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Die Verdickung am Trochanter Major habe ich seit meinem Sturz (also etwa ein Jahr).
Ich habe das bis vor 2 Monaten nur wenig beachtet,
da die Schmerzen im Oberschenkel (bedingt durch den Gammanagel)
mein Hauptproblem waren. Dieser Punkt ist aber nun gegessen... 
Mein Arzt meinte, ich bräuchte das Bein nicht zu schonen,
da ich durch normale Belastung absolut nichts kaputt machen kann.
Mit den Schmerzen müsste ich jetzt erst mal leben. 
Evtl. legen sich die Schmerzen in den nächsten Monaten.
Er machte mir aber wenig Hoffnungen, dass die Verdickung ganz verschwindet,
sondern vielmehr, dass sie sich bis zu einem Maß zurückbildet,
die mich dann nicht mehr oder nur noch wenig stören würde.  
Jetzt habe ich leider 2 entgegengesetzte Meinungen: Schonen <-> normal Belasten. 
Ich hoffe, ich werde jetzt nicht zu penetrant,
als Ingenieur bin ich es gewohnt solange nachzufragen, 
bis ich ein Problem vollständig durchdrungen und verstanden habe... 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Sven

----------

